# good ballyhoo rigging video



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

i know several have asked in the past about how to rig ballyhoo....so i found this a easy way to do it...


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Not exactly how I rig, but I like it. Very simple.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Bill Me (8/26/2009)*Not exactly how I rig, but I like it. Very simple.


yea me either....but there was some questions about simple rigging so i found that and posted it....

how do you rig yours?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

The simplest is similar. Usually using wire. I don't cut the belly as I don't want that big slit. That is a weak spot for wash outs. With wire, I stick the pin end under the jaw and up through the forehead and then wrap the copper wire on that. I do mono pretty much the same way and crimp in a small piece of wire for the pin. 

I also have several similar ways with mono and a small egg sinker under the chin with J hook. I also have some real easy circle hook set ups. I like the one where you make a loop in the end of some copper or light wire and slip over the beak. You then wrap through the eye sockets and back down the beak. You then just slip the circle hook in the loop on the beak. You can twist a couple of times if it is loose.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Bill Me (8/26/2009)*The simplest is similar. Usually using wire. I don't cut the belly as I don't want that big slit. That is a weak spot for wash outs. With wire, I stick the pin end under the jaw and up through the forehead and then wrap the copper wire on that. I do mono pretty much the same way and crimp in a small piece of wire for the pin.
> 
> I also have several similar ways with mono and a small egg sinker under the chin with J hook. I also have some real easy circle hook set ups. I like the one where you make a loop in the end of some copper or light wire and slip over the beak. You then wrap through the eye sockets and back down the beak. You then just slip the circle hook in the loop on the beak. You can twist a couple of times if it is loose.


x2 i do the same....specially with the chin weights!


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

The challenge I have with those is it seems like if you don't have just the right size sinker for the hoo you are rigging it does not work well. I also notice the box with the size I'm looking for always seems to be empty. :banghead


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

> *Bill Me (8/26/2009)*The challenge I have with those is it seems like if you don't have just the right size sinker for the hoo you are rigging it does not work well. I also notice the box with the size I'm looking for always seems to be empty. :banghead


LMAO ....i know the feeling........

you ever need a crew member?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Indeed.


----------

